# Sum-ting wong.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone notice what's wrong with this terrible picture?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

it is a terrible picture for sure...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe a broken coupler on rear truck of tender.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The camera lens did a good job of focusing on the coupler. The front truck sideframe on the right looks seriously bent inward, almost looks like the wheels will bind. Impossible to see the status of the fingers and solder joints since they are out of focus.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe these will help...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The pictures are better. There is no wiring leading to a 4 wire jack plug. I assume you have unsoldered those 4 wires.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe the pictures are that bad, but... no one has come close yet to the problem so I'll let the secret out... Look at the fingers, upper and lower....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

??????


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

It appears as though the the lower set are pointing up and the upper set is on the back side of the drum. Or is it a camera trick? 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok here's the answer.. The fingers are reversed, the uppers should be on the bottom, and vice-versa.And the engine was running....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes you are Absolutly correct.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought it did not matter which finger set was in which position.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I thought it did not matter which finger set was in which position.


Apparently, it doesn't matter, as long as the wiring is correct for the e-unit...who knew?


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet, I did not know that either, I've always seen the right side fingers on the top and the center fingers on the front. Since the drum is symmetrical and the e-unit has no clue which is forward or reverse. I guess as long as it switches the field coil direction it's all good. I'm going to try that out just for fun. Nice catch.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That picture gave me the idea of trying that too. As you say flyernut, who knew?

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I am not trying it out. LOL.


----------

